# Property lawyer needed!



## kundapur (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good and reasonable lawyer to advise on property not delivered on time? Thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

face of life here... which is why wont buy, otherwise would have saved myself a pretty penny over the many years here....!!!! nothing is safe especially with "dates of opening" etc here you need to find out the correct year... as with all stuff "opening soon" can last years.!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i used this british firm when purchasing property: Davidson & Co. Legal Consultants

just ask for someone in the real estate division. they are located in the shangri la hotel on szr. good luck!


----------

